# Ankona Shadowcaster 18



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Where is the anti-ventilation plate relative to the bottom of the boat? Do you have a jack plate? Pictures?


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

Looks like cavitation plate is level with the top of the tunnel maybe1" lower trimmed down all the way


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

Just dont want to throw money at the wrong fix


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey man there is a Shadowcast on the forsale page from Texas. It happens to be my old SC18 and that boat was dialed in perfectly. The new owner has alot of pictures of it on there to check out the ideal setup for that boat IMO.


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

Blake.Dixon said:


> Hey man there is a Shadowcast on the forsale page from Texas. It happens to be my old SC18 and that boat was dialed in perfectly. The new owner has alot of pictures of it on there to check out the ideal setup for that boat IMO.


Only dif I can really see is you had trim tabs and mine does not.. did you have to tab down on turns? Or did yours turn without instant blow out?


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

Blake.Dixon said:


> Hey man there is a Shadowcast on the forsale page from Texas. It happens to be my old SC18 and that boat was dialed in perfectly. The new owner has alot of pictures of it on there to check out the ideal setup for that boat IMO.


You had a jack plate and I'm guessing that is the difference in handling


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

HNT4FSH said:


> You had a jack plate and I'm guessing that is the difference in handling


The motor was on a manual jackplate and with the foreman prop i never had to use the tabs and the boat would never blow out.


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

I had a similar issue on my Shadowcast 16. I added manual jack plate and added cup to the prop. The cup helped some, but asking a cavitation plate made a night and day difference.


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

Blake.Dixon said:


> The motor was on a manual jackplate and with the foreman prop i never had to use the tabs and the boat would never blow out.


Do you know what pitch your foreman was?


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I had this boat. Jack Forman hooked me up with the same prop he uses in the Spear with a tunnel. You need to give him a call. I also had a Shaw wing on mine. I couldn’t imagine running this boat without the right prop and the Shaw wing!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that prop appears to have no cup except where it hit something.


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

Icroc said:


> I had this boat. Jack Forman hooked me up with the same prop he uses in the Spear with a tunnel. You need to give him a call. I also had a Shaw wing on mine. I couldn’t imagine running this boat without the right prop and the Shaw wing!


First time with a tunnel so ya it's been a learning curve for set up. Looking closer at the prop it looks like previous owner must have done a garage fix with his grinder. Going to start with a cupped prop. The current prop hits the rev limiter and its 10x11p zero cup. Definitely giving Forman a call
Thanks


----------



## HNT4FSH (Apr 18, 2020)

devrep said:


> that prop appears to have no cup except where it hit something.


I agree


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you have a tunnel hull. make the most of it. usually that entails a pretty heavy cup, a jack plate and moving the motor up as high as it will take with said prop until it blows out in turns. also a good compression plate like Transport. takes a lot of testing. with a jack plate you can put it where you want it but often the motor needs to be in one of the top holes plus the jack plate lift. 

having said all that I run a 50 2 stroke and I don't know:
a. if there are good cupped props for a 30hp
b. if a 30 has enough power to take advantage of the above.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

I had a 30 Tohotsu on my shadow cast 18. Jack took a power tech prop and tooled it to have a heavy cup. I don’t remember which powertech it was. But with jacks prop and a shaw wing, it completely change the performance of my boat. You could turn without blowing out and I had the motor jacked up to the highest holes mounted on the transom. I did not have a jack plate, but didn’t really need it the way it was set up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

All tunnel hull boats are gonna blow out in a sharp turn slowing down is the key to stopping this imo.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I know nothing about Shadowcast but I'd change the prop first


----------



## Blake.Dixon (Jul 12, 2017)

13 pitch foreman prop. With the correct setup it won’t blowout at all.


----------

